# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Hootie Mandolin Tabs

## Hugh Jape

Hey all, I recently posted a thread asking for songs to Serenade my Lady with on our Anniversary.  I got some awesome suggestions but it just wasnt us.  Our song is "Only wanna be with you" By Hootie and the Blowfish. Its us completely, from Dylan to football.  I'd really like to play this for her and it seems easy if there is some mandolin chord interpratation on the song.  I know this might be a long shot but its worth it.  Thanks for your help!


Great line:
Aint Bobby so cool? I only wanna be with you
Yeah I'm tangeled up in blue.. I only wanna be with you

----------


## Bret Roberts

Hope this is what your looking for!

http://www.chordie.com/song.php/song...ish/index.html

You can even move it up or down to suit you voice,

Take care

----------


## JEStanek

OK.  There's ton's of tab and chords availble for guitar, why not start by using those and modifiyng some of the inversions for the mando's voice?

Jamie

----------


## Hugh Jape

Sorry, I am such a beginner!  Can I take the chords for the guitar and just find the same chords on the mandolin and play them? ex.  a E chord on the guitar is the same sound as a E chord on the mandolin?

----------


## Bret Roberts

Hit the link I gave you and then hit one of the songs you like, this one looks easy

http://www.chordie.com/chord.pere/ww...=tab&id=273250

Then look on the right side and hit tuning, then press mandolin.

You can even move it higher or lower with the transpose button.

Give it a go.

----------


## Hugh Jape

Wow, that is awesome!  Thank you!

----------


## Chip Booth

Careful with the Chordie website, in my limited experience I have found that the chords for songs there are WILDLY wrong at least 50% of the time.

JFly, a chord is a chord, no matter what instrument you are on.  The same goes for notes on stringed instruments, a C on a guitar is the same as the C on a mandolin.  However, some instruments, such as horns and woodwinds, are "tuned" differently (for lack of a simpler way to put that) so a C on a saxophone will not be the same as a C on the mandolin.  

Hootie used to practice behind my dorm, making it hard to study, and later one of my bands played with them at various festivals.  I made a record with their producer.  I have literally been forced to listen to that song (and others on the first two record) since the late 90s.

----------

